# avec avec du poil



## ccciolll (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, un sujet pour les littéraires qui traînent par ici.

La fameuse phrase "avec avec du poil sous les roses".

Elle apparaît dans la chanson de Boby Lapointe "Le troubadour ou la crue du tage" qui serait elle-même issue de l'album Anthologie - Comprend qui peut de 1961.
On la trouve également dans une chanson des Capenoules qui est intitulée parfois "in a fondé eun société" et parfois "la société des grosses biroutes". Pour celle là j'ai un peu de mal à savoir quand elle a été produite pour la première fois, les discographies des Capenoules sont un peu imprécises sur le net.

Bon, de toutes évidences, les Capenoules ayant à priori été fondée en 1967, on peut supposer que Boby Lapointe a chanté ces paroles avant les Capenoules.
Mais ces paroles sont-elles de la main de Boby Lapointe ou sont-elles déjà inspirées d'une autre chanson plus ancienne ?

Car, franchement, leur apparition dans la chanson du troubadour ne trouve pas d'explication à mes oreilles. Pas plus que dans celle des Capenoules d'ailleurs.

Ces mots ont-ils un sens caché ? Un message pour les extraterrestre du 20/12/2012 ? Un code secret pour la pyramide de Gizeh ?

POURQUOI DU POIL SOUS LES ROSES !?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

Comme l'escargot, la limace est hermaphrodite, cest-à-dire qu'un même individu est tantôt mâle et tantôt femelle. Les organes mâles sont d'abord activés, puis c'est au tour des organes femelles. Le déclenchement de ces deux phases de l'activité sexuelle est régulée par un système hormonal.
La femelle pond les ufs entre quelques jours et plusieurs semaines après l'accouplement selon l'espèce. Une limace peut pondre entre 100 et 500 ufs en paquets de 10 à 50. Elle les dépose dans un trou creusé dans la terre ou sous un abri. Les ufs sont sphériques, jaunes blanchâtres ou transparents.
La durée d'incubation des ufs dépend des conditions climatiques, en particulier des températures. À 5°C, l'incubation durera jusqu'à trois mois alors qu'à 20°C, deux à trois semaines suffisent. L'humidité du sol doit être comprise entre 40 et 80 %.
Les limaces peuvent donner naissance à une génération par an, une tous les deux ans ou deux par an. Les périodes les plus favorables pour la reproduction sont l'automne et le printemps.
À l'éclosion des ufs, les limaçons mesurent quelques millimètres et sont transparents. Les limaces vivent de neuf à dix-huit mois selon les espèces et la région. La limace grise, par exemple, évolue en une génération par an dans les régions à hiver rigoureux, en deux générations par an dans les régions à hiver doux.
En revanche, la limace noire se développe en une seule génération par an quelle que soit la région.

Ici une image X de deux limaces qui font des cochonneries, qu'on ne sait plus qui est qui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2010)

Effectivement, il y a un rapport avec le fait d'aller voir si la rose est éclose


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2010)

Dernièrement j'ai fait une feuille de rose eh ben je confirme que les poils était en dessous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dernièrement j'ai fait une feuille de rose eh ben je confirme que les poils était en dessous.



Ah ben ça dépend de la position...
La vue peut changer.
C'est un peu comme avoir la vue sur les dunes ou la vue sur la mer...


----------



## ccciolll (23 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme l'escargot, la limace []



Georges Moustaki aurait dit : "Je ne sais pas où tu commences tu ne sais pas où je finis."


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2010)

DTC ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Décembre 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> signature



 Marcel Achard :
"les talons hauts ont été inventés par une femme qu'on embrassait toujours sur le front" :love:


----------



## ccciolll (24 Décembre 2010)

Et qui n'avait pas peur du ridicule les jours de neige


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Décembre 2010)

pourtant chui grenobloise...
et c'est bien connu sur les rally andros, moins t'as de surface de contact, plus t'accroches...


----------



## ccciolll (27 Décembre 2010)

Moins de surface, peut-être, mais une large semelle avec des bons crampons en angle n'a pas tant de surface que ça tandis que l'avant d'une chaussure à talon hhaut est souvent toute lisse.

Mais c'est surtout l'équilibre qui entre en ligne de compte avec ce type de chaussure sur la neige.

Je suis impressionné du nombre de ptites vieilles qui sortent sur le verglas avec des chaussures à talon et sans lacets. Une hanche ça ce casse vite à cet âge là.


----------

